# Schusskopf Einhandrute 7/8



## Stucki (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

vor ca. einem Jahr hab ich die Fliegenfischerei angefangen und habe bisher immer mit WF Schnüren gefischt. Ich möchte jezt gern auf ein Schusskopfsystem umsteigen. Der Vorteil ist ja, dass man an Stellen fischen kann die man mit der WF nicht erreicht.

In einem Web Shop in Engalnd ( http://www.mullarkeys.co.uk/ ) habe ich mir nun einige DT Schnüre 10er und 11er bestellt und zusätzlich Schussköpfe für ne 8er Rute bestellt.

Ich möchte aus den DT Schnüren mir Schussköpfe selber schneiden und möchte gerne wissen was man dabei beachten muss (Gewicht, Länge etc.).

Als Rute nutze ich eine Garbolino Blackwater Fly # 7/8 Einhand und als Vorfach ein geflochtenes Fliegen Vorfach nach dieser Bauanleitung ( http://www.bruno-fliegenfischen.de/Geflochtenes Fliegenvorfach/index.htm ).

Zum einem möchte ich an der Ostsee Küste mit einem schwimmenden Schusskopf auf Meerforelle angeln und mit einem sinkenden Schusskopf im Mündungsbereich wo es bis zu 4 Meter tief wird.

Freue mich über jeden Tipp zum Thema Schusskopf|rolleyes


----------



## Tisie (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schusskopf Einhandrute 7/8*

Hi,



Stucki schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist ja, dass man an Stellen fischen kann die man mit der WF nicht erreicht.


wie meinst Du das?

Für alles weitere: *klick*

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Flatfischer (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schusskopf Einhandrute 7/8*



Stucki schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist ja, dass man an Stellen fischen kann die man mit der WF nicht erreicht.



Hallo, es ist ein weitverbreiteter Irrtum bei Anfängern im Fliegenfischen, dass man mit einem Schusskopf weiter als mit einer WF werfen kann (ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung). Das setzt eine sehr gute Wurftechnik voraus, die nach einem Jahr Fliegenfischen meiner persönlichen Meinung nach wohl kaum vorhanden sein kann.

 Ich fische für Situationen mit Wind und auch etwas weiteren erforderlichen Wurfdistanzen (Stillwasser/Ostsee) eine Lee Wulff Bass Taper, die den Aufbau eines Schusskopfes und die Vorteile einer Vollschnur hat.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Stucki (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schusskopf Einhandrute 7/8*

In verschiedenen Foren wird immer geschrieben, dass durch den relativ kurzen Schusskopf von 12 m und der dünnen Runningline der Windwiederstand weitaus geringer ist als bei einer WF und dadruch lässt das SK System sich bei Wind besser werfen bzw. weiter. Theoretisch sollte eine Wurweite von ca. 25 m auch ausreichen, dass interresannte an einem SK System für mich ist, dass ich nach hinten hin nicht so viel Platz brauche.  Ich Angel relativ viel im Mündungsbereich wo nach hinten nicht viel Platz ist.

Wie lang bzw. wie schwer muss der Schlusskopf für eine 8er Einhandrute sein? Was für Richtlinien gibt es da? Kennt jemand eine gute Seite wo beschrieben ist, wie man sich einen Schusskopf selber zurecht schneiden kann?


----------



## Tisie (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schusskopf Einhandrute 7/8*

Hallo Stucki,

in den Foren wird viel geschrieben, wenn der Tag lang ist 

Zum einen ist ein 12m langes Taper kein kurzer Kopf und zum anderen macht es keinen Unterschied, ob die 12m ein SK sind oder das Belly einer WF-Leine.

WF-Schnüre gibt es in einer sehr großen Vielfalt unterschiedlicher Taper und Kopflängen, von super kurzen 5m-Keulen bis zum extralangen Weitwurftaper mit über 15m  Länge. Für eine 12m-Keule brauchst Du also keinen SK  ... Du solltest Dir auch überlegen, ob Du bei wenig Rückraum (wie wenig?) wirklich mit einer 12m Keule + Vorfach + etwas Überhang der Runningline vor dem Spitzenring (für den Doppelzug) fischen willst |kopfkrat ... da bist Du schnell bei 17m Freiraum, die Du nach hinten benötigst.

Der Vorteil eines SKs liegt in seiner Flexibilität. Man kann mit mehreren SKs sehr schnell auf untschiedliche oder wechselnde Bedinungen am Wasser reagieren. Ein SK läßt sich durch die Schlaufenverbindung zur Runningline schnell wechseln und man muß nicht mehrere E-Spulen mit kompletten WFs mitschleppen.

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, daß man einen SK optimal auf die eigene Rute, die Gegegebenheiten am Wasser und die persönlichen Vorlieben abstimmen kann. Dazu gehört aber etwas Erfahrung und man sollte sein Gerät schon gut kennen. Der erfahrene Fliegenfischer wird mit so einem optimalen SK in Verbindung mit einer dünnen (ggf. monofilen) Runningline auch größere Wurfweiten erreichen, aber der eigentliche Vorteil des optimal abgestimmten Setups liegt weniger in der etwas größeren möglichen Maximalweite, sondern daß man sein Gerät optimal nutzt und so mit wenig Energie locker und beständig gut fischbare Weiten wirft.

Einen Vorteil bei Wind bietet ein SK prinzipiell nicht, außer daß man bei aufkommendem Wind eben schnell auf einen anderen (ggf. schwereren oder kürzeren) SK wechseln kann. Vorteilhaft bei Wind ist eine intermediate oder sinkende Schnur (egal ob SK oder WF), da diese einen geringeren Durchmesser als eine schwimmende Schnur hat und damit spürbar besser durch den Wind geht.



Stucki schrieb:


> Wie lang bzw. wie schwer muss der Schlusskopf für eine 8er Einhandrute sein?


Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, da das erstens von der jeweiligen 8er Rute und zweitens vom persönlichen Wurfstil abhängt.



Stucki schrieb:


> Was für Richtlinien gibt es da?


Als Orientierungswert sind 18g für eine 8er Rute meist eine gute Wahl, wobei die modernen schnellen Ruten mit kräftigem Rückgrat häufig deutlich mehr Gewicht vertragen.



Stucki schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine gute Seite wo beschrieben ist, wie man sich einen Schusskopf selber zurecht schneiden kann?


Hast Du mal den Link aus meiner ersten Antwort geklickt? Lesen mußt Du schon selbst  ... weiterhin sehr empfehlenswert ist die  Seite von Bernd Ziesche (folge den Links rechts im Kasten unter "wichtige Infos").

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## flyfisher Günni (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schusskopf Einhandrute 7/8*

Moin allerseits,
viele nützliche Tipps zur Schusskopffischerei findet ihr auch hier:
http://www.soulfisher.de/html/schusskopffischerei.html

Viele Grüße aus Bochum
Günni


----------



## Stucki (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schusskopf Einhandrute 7/8*

Vielen Dank für die aufschlussreichen Tipps!


----------



## Stucki (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schusskopf Einhandrute 7/8*

Hast Du mal den Link aus meiner ersten Antwort geklickt? Lesen mußt Du schon selbst  ... weiterhin sehr empfehlenswert ist die Seite von Bernd Ziesche (folge den Links rechts im Kasten unter "wichtige Infos").

Gruß, Matthias[/quote]


Danke für den Link, das hat all meine Fragen beantwortet.:vik:


----------



## jirgel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schusskopf Einhandrute 7/8*

nur eine frage wieso kein Bass Taper ? oder Pike Taper.


----------



## Tisie (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schusskopf Einhandrute 7/8*

Hi Stucki,



Stucki schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, das hat all meine Fragen beantwortet.:vik:


sehr schön #h ... laß mal hören, was Du draus machst. 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Stucki (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schusskopf Einhandrute 7/8*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Stucki,
> 
> 
> sehr schön #h ... laß mal hören, was Du draus machst.
> ...


 

So ich hab nun meine Ware aus England bekommen. Einen sinkenden Schusskopf #8 18,5 g Schwer und 12,2 lang. Dazu hab ich mir ne mono geflochtene Running Line geholt.

Ergebniss war, dass ich genau so weit werfe wie mit einer billigen WF ( so 23 m) und mich tierisch das Geratter in Ringen nervt.|evil:

Da mir das mit der Weite ziemlich gestunken hat, hab ich mir ne richtige mono Runningline geholt. Toll ist, dass man damit bestimmt schon viel weiter werfen kann, wenn sich diese feine Scnur nicht überall verhäddern und verzwirbeln würde. :r
 Einen richtigen Schusskorb hatte ich verwendet.

Ist das eigentlich immer so? Könnt ihr da was empfehlen?

Ich hatte als Mono Runningline die "Crosswater von Lawson", gab´s bei Askari. 


War also nicht so der Erfolg, aber eine Erfahrung wert.

Ich hab auch bemerkt, dass ich meine Rute mit den 18,5 g nicht voll aufladen konnte.

Ich denke, dass ich für das Fischen an der Ostsee den schwimmenden Schusskopf behalten werde, da dieser deutlich dünner als die herkömmliche WF 8 Schnur ist. Ich erhoff mir da den Vorteil durch den geringeren Luftdwiederstand.

Und für das Fischen in tieferen Bereichen bleibt die sinkende WF.

Ich finde die Geschichte mit dem Schusskopf, ziemlich umständlich ich sehe da für mich keinen praktischen Vorteil.


----------



## Tisie (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schusskopf Einhandrute 7/8*

Hi Stucki,



Stucki schrieb:


> Da mir das mit der Weite ziemlich gestunken hat, hab ich mir ne richtige mono Runningline geholt. Toll ist, dass man damit bestimmt schon viel weiter werfen kann, wenn sich diese feine Scnur nicht überall verhäddern und verzwirbeln würde. :r
> Einen richtigen Schusskorb hatte ich verwendet.
> 
> Ist das eigentlich immer so? Könnt ihr da was empfehlen?
> ...


diese Runningline verwende ich seit letztem Jahr (die dickere gelbe Version). Ich bin mit der Schnur sehr zufrieden und habe kein Problem mit Kringeln bzw. Verzwirbeln. Wichtig ist, daß Du die Schnur vor dem ersten Fischen ordentlich streckst. Beim Kontakt mit Wasser wird die Schnur mit der Zeit noch etwas geschmeidiger.

Ich habe die Schnur z.B. letzten März eine Woche beim Meeforellenangeln verwendet und nur einmal inital gestreckt. Danach blieb diese selbst nach zwischenzeitlichem Aufspulen (von einem Tag zum anderen) kringelfrei, wenn ich sie morgens von der Rolle in den Schußkorb gezogen habe.

Noch ein Tipp bez. des Ratterns der Schlaufenverbindung in den Ringen: die Schlaufe am SK sollte möglichst dünn sein. Ich mache die Schlaufe durch Entfernen des Coatings und Einziehen (Spleißen) der Seele. Die dadurch entstehende Schlaufe in der Seele des SKs überziehe ich noch mit Aquasure, wodurch diese etwas steifer und widerstandsfähiger wird. Die monofile Runningline knote ich direkt an die Schlaufe des SKs an. Diese Verbindung geht sehr gut durch die Ringe.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Stucki (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schusskopf Einhandrute 7/8*

Noch ein Tipp bez. des Ratterns der Schlaufenverbindung in den Ringen: die Schlaufe am SK sollte möglichst dünn sein. Ich mache die Schlaufe durch Entfernen des Coatings und Einziehen (Spleißen) der Seele. Die dadurch entstehende Schlaufe in der Seele des SKs überziehe ich noch mit Aquasure, wodurch diese etwas steifer und widerstandsfähiger wird. Die monofile Runningline knote ich direkt an die Schlaufe des SKs an. Diese Verbindung geht sehr gut durch die Ringe.

Viele Grüße, Matthias[/quote]


Bei der geflochtenen Mono Schnur habe ich das Ende vom Schuskopf ins Geflecht reingesteckt, wei bei einer loop und einen ganz engen plastik Schlauch rüber. Funktioniert ganz gut. Die raue geflochtene Mono, klaut wurfweite und beim einstrippen ist ein toller grrr Ton vorhanden|bigeyes. Also nicht so schön.

Als ich mit der Mono Runningline geangelt habe, hab ich am SK einfach ne loop und einen engen Schlauch rauf gezogen. Die Loop war bis auf einen mm an der Schalufe vollständig bedeckt.

Die Methode Funktioniert meiner Meinung nach echt gut.


Das mit dem spleissen wollte ich nicht so gern ohne Erfahrung an meinem neuen SK testen


Wie weit wirfst du so mit dem Schusskopf, Matthias? Was für Schnurklasse hast du?


----------



## Tisie (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schusskopf Einhandrute 7/8*

Hi Stucki,



Stucki schrieb:


> Wie weit wirfst du so mit dem Schusskopf, Matthias?


kein Ahnung, ich habe noch nie nachgemessen #c ... meistens reicht es aber, um den ein oder anderen Fisch zu fangen 



Stucki schrieb:


> Was für Schnurklasse hast du?


Ich fische SKs an Ruten der Klassen 5-9. Hauptsächlich verwende ich SKs aber für die MeeFo-Angelei an der Küste mit einer schnellen 6er und einer mittelschnellen 7/8er Rute. Im Süßwasser bevorzuge ich an den meist kleineren Gewässern WFs oder DT-Schnüre.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------

